# First time Phenibut



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

Heres a report of some Phenibut im trying out, im an experienced benzo user, all drugs except opiates kinda guy..

Its more of a personal account for myself but i found this site useful when researching Phenibut, plus i have some mental issues i might get into later aha..

go..

*+00:00* ingest 600mg-800mg with tap water, tastes really harsh, fishy chemical taste, exactly like how it smells, chase it down with some green tea, no problem

*+02:00* start to feel 'heavy' , its definitely starting to work but very subtle, dopey feeling

*+02:05* smoke some hash

*+02:30* that joint just hit me alot harder than it should of.. i have a massive cannabis tolerance and i feel like i just want to lay down and sleep it off.. but i fight the urge and listen to Digital Mystikz - Lean Forward and start working out with dumbbells and core excersizes, feels good to work out but not a _good _work out, head just isnt in it right now..

*+03:00 *eat some food, drink water, have a feeling now _like how the undertones of the Phenibut smell_.. yeah-_-

*+05:00* i can feel the real effects start to take hold, up until now ive just had a heavy feeling but now im feeling almost drunk, giddy and talkitive, cant help but laugh at a woman jogging coz how her boobs are bouncing.. GABA feeling for sure but not at all like benzos.. dirty benzos at best..
when i talk im speaking with perfect clarity and feel more confident and assertive in a conversation, but i also feel if i had some real important **** to do then i would not take this stuff..
i played the guitar for a while and found that to be intresting..

heavy, lethargic, drunk feeling but very controllable @ ~800mg

smoke a few joints..hash is absolutely killing me at this stage

*+06:30* feelings of well being, low anxiety, general positive mood, my actual mental state has remained the same as any average day

*+07:50 *debating taking a redose of ~300mg, it doesnt feel that great to be honest, you can feel GABA agonist effects, i can see the benifit for comming down off stims if you just need somthing to make you feel 'downered' but i dont think id take this without having a few joints aswell

*+08:20* just wanna sleep, ill probably do more tomorrow, intresting to see if there will be any hangover, also have some 5-HTP i may or may not add in there


----------



## baxman (Aug 18, 2012)

phenibut is quite effective for anxiety in my experience as well.what i liked about phenibut is it made socializing more enjoyable and i was more energetic on pheni whereas with benzos im sedated and socializing is blah.

i had to stop phenibut though because it caused bad brain fog and sleep problems.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

baxman said:


> phenibut is quite effective for anxiety in my experience as well.what i liked about phenibut is it made socializing more enjoyable and i was more energetic on pheni whereas *with benzos im sedated* and socializing is blah.
> 
> i had to stop phenibut though because it caused bad brain fog and sleep problems.


i used to take benzos too but im really addicted to them they just make me strung out now, it will be interesting to see how my interactions will be tomorrow with people at collage..


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

baxman said:


> phenibut is quite effective for anxiety in my experience as well.what i liked about phenibut is it made socializing more enjoyable and i was more energetic on pheni whereas with benzos im sedated and socializing is blah.
> 
> i had to stop phenibut though because it caused bad brain fog and* sleep problems.*


I had a terrible sleep the night I:duel took this, defiantly not an everyday thing


----------



## adillonm15 (Jul 20, 2011)

DamnExtr0verts said:


> I had a terrible sleep the night I:duel took this, defiantly not an everyday thing


Definitely not! and i KNOW this, but still took it the last 13 days. :twak

be VERY careful!


----------

